# degešák



## parolearruffate

Ahoj, nerozumím slovo degešák:

Pavel mu řekl: Bud seš Líman, nebo pionýr, nebo degešák, co žije za řekou. Tak si vyber. Nemáš co vybrat.

Degešák: co to znamená?

Děkuju,
Laura


----------



## werrr

Přiznám se, že to slovo vidím poprvé v životě. Ale není problém vygooglovat si odkud se vzalo - Jáchym Topol, že?

Topol to slovo použil jako označení party (resp. jejího člena). Vzniklo připojením mužské přípony -ák ke slovu degeš, které je možné vysvětlit více způsoby:

1) příjmení rozšířené mezi Romy, popř. označení Romů vůbec
2) nadávka
3) místní jméno - např. původní název dnešních Rastislavic na Slovensku

A romský etnologický slovník ještě uvádí:
4) degeš(is) m., degeškiňa f., degeša pl. (Hung. degö: carrion): a person who does not keep to the rules of ritual cleanliness ( žuže Roma ), eats "unclean" kinds of meat and does not follow traditional cultural rules. The term degeš is one of the worst curse words.

-----------------------------
Správně česky: nerozumím slovu


----------



## Suane

Podla mna je to nadavka. U nas, na vychodnom Slovensku, sa dost casto  pouziva slovo "degeš", nadavka pouzivana na osoby romskeho etnika (samozrejme, ze ja ju nepouzivam). Degešák moze byt len podobne slovo, odvodene od toho prvotneho. A pasuje to aj do kontextu vety.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju Werrr, děkuju Suane. 
Jako nadavka, v jakém situaci se použivá? Opravdu nedokážu najít překladání do italštiny.
Děkuju a čau
Laura


----------



## Jana337

> Jako nadávka, v jakém  jaké situaci se použivá? Opravdu nedokážu najít překladání překlad do italštiny.


Taky jsem to slovo v životě neslyšela, takže se to asi moc nepoužívá (v České republice).

Našla jsem toto: klik, klik, klik.

V tom posledním textu stojí:


> Sociální  krize průmyslové společnosti zřejmě s těmito původními systémy  vztahů poněkud zamíchaly, zčásti se do nich vmísily i vlivy majoritních  hodnotových systémů (např. současný význam pojmu „*degeš*“  má spíše sociální než rituální obsah).


Takže původně to znamenalo "člověk, který se živí zdechlinami", ale teď se to používá v posunutém významu: Vyvrhel, někdo, kým se opovrhuje, někdo ze společenské spodiny. Něco jako pária z Indie, ale to není sprosté slovo, kdežto degeš zřejmě ano.

Vyber nějaké slovo pro člověka na okraji společnosti, které v sobě má co nejvíce opovržení.

Jana


----------



## Suane

Nasla som to aj v sarisko-slovenskom slovniku (saristina je slovenske narecie)
http://www.stofanak.sk/slovnik/vypis.asp?start=1&nick=milan&zotriedenie=podla_datumu

- to slovo sa nepouziva v nejakej zvlastnej situacii, jednoducho pouzivaju to ludia, co nemaju radi Romov (dalo by sa ich asi aj nazvat rasisti) ako nadavku. Myslim, ze to ani nema preklad do talianstiny. Jednoducho je to pejorativne oslovenie cloveka romskeho etnika.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju Jano, děkuju Suane,
je to vcela jasné. Myslím, že v italštině přesné slovo neexistuje. I protože, jestli rozumím dobře, degešak není české slovo, ale je to romské slovo, které je česky použivané v jínem smyslu. Zatím jsem myslela: carogna, nebo depravato, nebo prostě zingaro, nebo accattone. Ale něco si ještě vymyslím.
čau, 
Laura


----------



## werrr

Jistě, není to české slovo. To už jasně signalizuje hláska "g". Původní slovanské "g" se v češtině postupně změnilo v "h" a "g" se tak používá prakticky jen ve slovech cizího původu, zcela výjimečně pak u některých reliktů starého jazyka (např. galoše).

Italsky neumím, takže vhodné italské slovo nemohu doporučit. Rozhodně bych se ale zamyslel, jestli je nutné to slovo překládat. Já bych asi použil přímo slovo "degeš" (ve vhodné italské transkripci). Alespoň by se tak italština trochu obohatila .


----------



## cajzl

Ale jak napsat *š* na konci italského slova?


----------



## werrr

Já italsky neumím, snad s/sh/sch/sz/š, fakt nevím. Možná, vzhledem k původu, maďarsky "degesz".


----------



## cajzl

V maďarštině se *sz* čte /s/, *s* se čte /š/.

V italštině *š* na konci slova napsat nejde, IMHO.


----------



## werrr

Ano, ale "degesz" je maďarsky "degeš".


----------



## parolearruffate

Nevím, když u nás to slovo vůbec se nepoužívá... Dála bych tam prostě degeš. Stejně jsem použivala ceské pisma s osobními jmenama: ŽIMA, Květa... to by nebyl problém...Budu na tom ještě trochu promyslet.
čau,
Laura


----------



## Jana337

Carogna se mi moc líbí. 

Jana


----------

